# Banding Horns?



## Peeka52 (Aug 1, 2012)

What do you guys think about Banding Horns? My Fair doesn't allow horns, but I want to get my next Market wether from a breeder that doesn't disbud. I didn't know that the banding methods existed for horns, and I had all but given up hope on getting wethers (and hopefully a doe or two in the future!) from these guys. This is a link the breeder sent to me. Have any of you guys done this?

http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/bandinghorns.html


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

I think ksalvagno has done it with success.  Maybe send her a pm if she doesn't see this.  I think banding is a better option than surgical removal.  Takes awhile though so not sure if they would be off in time for your fair.


----------



## Missy (Aug 2, 2012)

I am curious to this as well as I have a couple of goats I got with horns and they are miserable to my hornless girls.


----------



## Peeka52 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm planning on banding horns for one of my next year's market goats, so there will be lots of time for the horns to fall off. Does anybody have experience with this method? Tips? Advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GladeCreek (Aug 9, 2012)

I have not done this personaly, but I plan to. They way I was told to do it was to use some sand paper and rub at the base of the horn as close to the skin as possible. Apply band and then put duct tape on and above to hold it into place. Should take about a month for it to fall off. May or may not bleed like crazy. LOL Hope this helps some.


----------



## Peeka52 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you GladeCreek, that is very helpful!


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 9, 2012)

I am currently banding the horns of a boer wether. I don't want to, but a few days ago I forgot to take the collar off my doe Twix. His horns became hooked in the collar and strangled her. So two things are happening: no collars unless a goat is being actively led, and his horns are coming off. 

His horns were banded three days ago. I used clippers to trim away all hair around his horns, so I could find the true base and not be obstructed by fur. I knew where I wanted the band to go, and applied a ring of tape just above it, to act as a stopper. I then applied the band, and it snuggled into that spot without budging. I then put take over the band, so if he rubbed or scratched his head, it wouldn't knock the band free. 

I will be completely honest, I know it hurt him. He hollered, loudly, when I applied the bands. Not just from being held in the milk stand. He was panting and wild. I premedicated him with banamine beforehand, and I am glad I did. For a few hours after the banding, he was very uncomfortable, and rubbing his head all over his stall. He didn't want grain that night (he gets a handful when my girls get some). He is acting better now, not rubbing his head at all. Up until now I have given him banamine every twelve hours, but if he doesn't appear to be in too much pain tomorrow, I will discontinue, since long term use is unadvised. 

So if you band the horns, it'll hurt. I won't sugarcoat it. I felt awful doing it. But I also felt awful finding the body of Twix, and from the signs on her body and the surrounding area, it was a horrible death for her, not quick. Yes, it was my fault, but I just think it'll be better for my herd for him to be without his horns.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Aug 15, 2012)

We did it with a year old ND doe, no problems with pain with her...however....

She was half wild to start with, and about two weeks after we banded her she freaked out when we were in the pen and banged her head against a stored corral panel...knocked the horn clean off her head and she looked like someone had tried to slaughter her.  It was hard to get a hold of her to put blood stop on.

The very next week, she took exception to the milk stand and knocked off horn #2....blood everywhere.  I ended up selling her, not sure if she ended up with scurs or..?

We have an Alpine doe that we somehow missed one horn bud, so she is a unicorn.  I shaved her head to band it, but there is no clear deliniation (sp?) to put a band, so I'm planning on selling her.  Am picking up a Boer (my first!) doeling today that has horns, she's 3 months old...am just going to have the university remove them when I take her up for her physical.  Rather just have it done, burned clean than worry about her knocking it off and bleeding all over.


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 15, 2012)

I googled banding goat horns as I am going to dehorn Bella and Oreo. I have decided it would be safer to have the girls dehorned after watching Bella be too rough with Fiona. Bella has taken position of herd Queen and is not happy about the new arrival. Oreo likes Fiona and is friendly. I decide both will be dehorned as I do not want Oreo left with horns and suddenly decide to bully her mom and Fiona. 

Printed out the instructions from one site that had good pics and instructions along with list of needed supplies. The OP of this site recommends either Banamine or Baby Asprin for the pain when first banding the horns. On the other sites I looked up they also suggested Baby Asprin for pain as needed.

Has anyone used Baby Asprin? What is the dosage for a Pygmy? Would I need to give a half a tablet first and the other half as needed?


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 16, 2012)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> I googled banding goat horns as I am going to dehorn Bella and Oreo. I have decided it would be safer to have the girls dehorned after watching Bella be too rough with Fiona. Bella has taken position of herd Queen and is not happy about the new arrival. Oreo likes Fiona and is friendly. I decide both will be dehorned as I do not want Oreo left with horns and suddenly decide to bully her mom and Fiona.
> 
> Printed out the instructions from one site that had good pics and instructions along with list of needed supplies. The OP of this site recommends either Banamine or Baby Asprin for the pain when first banding the horns. On the other sites I looked up they also suggested Baby Asprin for pain as needed.
> 
> Has anyone used Baby Asprin? What is the dosage for a Pygmy? Would I need to give a half a tablet first and the other half as needed?


Aspirin is poorly absorbed through the rumen, so goat dosages are actually quite high. The dose is one 325mg aspirin per every 10lbs. 

Banamine is great to have on hand. You need to get it from a vet, but most large animal vets will have no problem selling you a bottle if you ask. It isn't expensive, and is used like an NSAID is for humans, to treat pain, inflammation, and fever.


----------



## Fluffygal (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Stacykins


----------

